# Консультация по результатам МРТ



## Elitik (27 Дек 2015)

Всем добрый день. Прошу вас помочь в расшифровке на человеческий язык данной справки.
Собственно говоря пошел к невропатологу с проблемой потери чувствительности в районе левого бедра. Отправили на МРТ. Вот  заключение. Ваши мысли по этому поводу ? Рост 196 Вес 95 Заранее благодарю. Егор.


----------



## La murr (27 Дек 2015)

*Elitik*, Егор, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию.
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Elitik (27 Дек 2015)

Надеюсь то что нужно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2015)

Поперечных снимков нет.
Онемение есть, а слабость бедра?
Левой ногой на стул без рук, встать можете?
На пятках и носких одеть можете?
А врач молотком стучал, рефлексы с ноги на месте?
Животик есть?
Онемение только на бедре или на голени и стопе ра же?
Если на бедре, то нарисуйте, где именно.


----------



## AIR (28 Дек 2015)

Не только поперечных,  а и снимков спереди также нема...


----------



## Elitik (28 Дек 2015)

Поперечных снимков нет.
Онемение есть, а слабость бедра? 1)Слабости нет. Есть только онемение и небольшая боль.
Левой ногой на стул без рук, встать можете? 2)Могу без проблем
На пятках и носких одеть можете? 3)Могу
4) Рефлексы сказал нормальные
5)Животика нет



Вот еще


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2015)

Зона не совсем характерная, скорее отражённая боль из-за спондилоартроза L4-5. Онемение при отсутствии слабости и наличии рефлексов, не должно волновать, а вот боль требует лечения.


----------



## Elitik (28 Дек 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Зона не совсем характерная, скорее отражённая боль из-за спондилоартроза L4-5. Онемение при отсутствии слабости и наличии рефлексов, не должно волновать, а вот боль требует лечения.


Подскажите еще пожалуйста. Часто возникают сильные боли в области поясницы. Из за наклонов или резких движений. Обычно на лечение уходит неделя. За последний год такие случаи участились. И зачастую возникают даже при незначительных нагрузках


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2015)

При таком спондилоартрозе, вполне.
А такой Спондилоартроз на фоне сколиозе, тоже вполне.
Я бы и просто снимки посмотрел, нет там ещё и аномалии?
Лет кстати, сколько?
Там ещё разбираться какая часть проблемы от грыжи.
Вы сами пишете, проблемы от движений, вот и не надо делать таких движений.
А вот каких движений и в каком объеме нельзя будет делать, как раз зависит от тренированности организма.
Точно не надо заниматься сразу в спортзале, потихоньку, с ЛФК.

Знаете рассказ, как Наполеон гречневую кашу ел?


----------

